# PAULIES EJUICE - New Flavours Launch at the Vapemeet on 5 March 2016



## Paulie (24/2/16)

​Hey all,

Im excited to announce that the following video below will explain whats new coming into the Paulies Ejuice Line!

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

So much of awesomeness!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/16)

That Lemon Ice Tea!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (24/2/16)

No, that coffee cake! Nom nom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/2/16)

That coffee cake looks lekker 
Awesome @Paulie 

Still holding out for the Apricot Jam Donut

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/16)

The Coffee Cake is nice. I had a puff of it at the last vape meet.
Looking forward to more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (24/2/16)

And there goes the vape budget.........sigh

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BibbyBubbly (24/2/16)

Well done @Paulie, what an awesome video. I absolutely cannot wait to try the additonals to your juice line. If it's anything like your others, its going to kick ass!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (24/2/16)

zadiac said:


> And there goes the vape budget.........sigh


LOL @zadiac, don't worry about a vape budget, Paulie's juices are soooo good, they warrant a visit to a Loan-Shark!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (25/2/16)

Stunning video.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (2/3/16)

Ohhh yeah







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (2/3/16)

Paulie said:


> Ohhh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COFFEE CAKE?!?!?!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/3/16)

Paulie said:


> Ohhh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMS if that's the coffee I tasted at the vape meet last year, then I need it in my life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (2/3/16)

Paulie said:


> Ohhh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh My Hat!!!! Available from Where?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Oh My Hat!!!! Available from Where?



It will launch at the Vapemeet this weekend and in stores from Monday


----------



## Chezzig (2/3/16)

Paulie said:


> It will launch at the Vapemeet this weekend and in stores from Monday


 Flipping Awesome @Paulie , Cant make the meet but will def order on Monday!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/3/16)

Looking forward to sampling the new flavours @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/3/16)

Also looking forward to sampling the new flavors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/16)

Been sampling Lemon Iced Tea and Pear and you won't be disappointed... I tasted coffee cake a few version ago and need to pick up a bottle of that on Saturday... can't wait to taste the production version!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/3/16)

No way - how could I have missed this thread!!!!!

@Paulie - that video was awesome! I liked the music - very appropriate with all the excitement.

Your Guava rocks!
And I can't wait to try the Coffee Cake - 

Love how simply the juices are named - Guava, Pear 
No confusion there!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/3/16)

Silver said:


> No way - how could I have missed this thread!!!!!
> 
> @Paulie - that video was awesome! I liked the music - very appropriate with all the excitement.
> 
> ...


Looks and sounds irresistible. 

You forgot to ask for higher nic for us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/16)

Andre said:


> Looks and sounds irresistible.
> 
> You forgot to ask for higher nic for us.



@Paulie - please, you need to make us rare high-nic vapers some higher nic - pretty pleeez...

@Andre - apologies - I will certainly speak very nicely to @Paulie and ask him this weekend to help us out. I can only try.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/16)

And a Jam Donut

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (2/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> And a Jam Donut
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I was waiting for you to make that comment lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/16)

Alex said:


> I was waiting for you to make that comment lol



Lol

I've been holding back, since he's announced the new flavours 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/3/16)

Andre said:


> Looks and sounds irresistible.
> 
> You forgot to ask for higher nic for us.



If you would like higher nic @Andre u can pm me and ill make u some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (2/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol
> 
> I've been holding back, since he's announced the new flavours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Not to long now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/3/16)

Silver said:


> @Paulie - please, you need to make us rare high-nic vapers some higher nic - pretty pleeez...
> 
> @Andre - apologies - I will certainly speak very nicely to @Paulie and ask him this weekend to help us out. I can only try.


Done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/16)

Paulie said:


> Done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Champion 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/16)

Out hardcore MTL friends need their high nic fix 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (2/3/16)

Don't think I will be trying @Paulie new flavours. I bought Guava yesterday and I am not impressed. I will now have to go to rehab because I can't stop vaping it because it's awesome. It's like drinking Guava juice. Just amazing. But thinking about it now will try all of them seeing as I will have to go to rehab in any case. Thanks for the awesome juices Paulie.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Paulie (4/3/16)

Hey all,

The following Vendors will be selling the new flavours at the meet this Saturday:


Sirvape
VapeKing
VapeCartel
I am looking forward to seeing you all there

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Larry (4/3/16)

Looking forward to tasting that coffee cake @Paulie! Sounds devine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/3/16)

The Coffee Cake is stunning!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (5/3/16)

Thanks @Paulie. Now I'm addicted to Coffee cake too. ☺

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/3/16)

I forgot about that flavour! I have all the others in my collection now! >.<


----------



## Alex (5/3/16)

The Lemon Iced Tea and Coffee Cake are incredible.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/3/16)

+5 on the Coffee Cake, @Paulie that is some awesome juice man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/3/16)

Sooooooo.......will the new flavours be hitting shelves today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (7/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Sooooooo.......will the new flavours be hitting shelves today?


yup starting from today

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/3/16)

My tastebuds and me thank you! My wallet prob not so much lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Forfcuksakes (8/3/16)

So I only have 2ml of Gauva left after a week and I am already feeling withdrawal symptoms. Will have to stop and get some more this afternoon otherwise I won't make it. Amazing juice from @Paulie . Keep up the good work. Slowly getting addicted to Coffee cake and I haven't even tried Lemon Ice tea and pear yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/16)

T-Shirt fits perfectly @Paulie! Thanks a ton!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

